# Central Door Lock DS18 Intallation needed



## NewTech30 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a Scytek A20 Alarm System and trying to add door locks to my 97 Nissan Truck. I am trying to install the RC_CLS2 central door locks (From Amazon.com).
I am a newbie, So lets start from the beginning.

RC-CLS2 Wires:
Red +12V power = ??
Black Ground = ??
Brown (Manual Switch Trigger) = ??
White (Manual Switch Trigger) = ??

Here my problem which wires to use:
Scytek A20

Green = lock Output (-) 500mA
Blue = Unlock Output (-) 500mA
OR
Blue/White (-)500mA Passenger Unlock Out (-)
Violet (+) Door Trigger Input, Zone 4
Green (-) Door Trigger Input, Zone 4


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Use green and blue


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

First set


----------

